# hi we are new members



## robert b (Dec 24, 2007)

hi from leeds 14. only had camper 6 weeks converted from a caravan.


----------



## sundown (Dec 24, 2007)

hi, and welcome to a very friendly, and informative site.
"converted from a caravan" now that sounds interesting
you must post some photos.

edit,---- oops! is the camper a converted  caravan?
or have you converted from caravan to camper
sorry old age is setting in here 

sundown


----------



## lenny (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome, When you say(converted from caravan) to motorhome now, do you mean that you used to be a caravan owner or have you stuck an engine on the front of your caravan 

Regards..Lenny


----------



## Trevor (Dec 24, 2007)

r a blenkinsop said:


> hi from leeds 14. only had camper 6 weeks converted from a caravan.



Hello and a warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 to you


----------



## robert b (Dec 24, 2007)

*ex caravaner*

converted to camper because of illness. got a second hand fiat ducato1.3t 1988 1971cc 3 berth.not beenone a run out yet owing to work


----------



## robert b (Dec 24, 2007)

*reliant*



lenny said:


> Hi and welcome, When you say(converted from caravan) to motorhome now, do you mean that you used to be a caravan owner or have you stuck an engine on the front of your caravan
> 
> Regards..Lenny


yea put a reliant robin on front end


----------



## lenny (Dec 24, 2007)

r a blenkinsop said:


> converted to camper because of illness. got a second hand fiat ducato1.3t 1988 1971cc 3 berth.not beenone a run out yet owing to work



Interesting, I've got a Talbot Express 1985 as a winter project(Identical van)
You can view snaps of it if you trace back through my posts.

Good luck..Lenny


----------



## Trevor (Dec 24, 2007)

lenny said:


> Interesting, I've got a Talbot Express 1985 as a winter project(Identical van)
> You can view snaps of it if you trace back through my posts.
> 
> Good luck..Lenny



Hi Lenny,
how are you getting on with your winter project mate


----------



## Geoff.W (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi and welcome. I'm sure you'll find this site as friendly and helpful as I have.

MERRY CHRISTMAS​
P.S. Dont forget to log on tomorrow.  (See "Have you noticed thread")


----------



## robert b (Dec 24, 2007)

*newcomer*

and a merry christmas to you and your family just getting used to how this all works


----------



## lenny (Dec 24, 2007)

Trevor said:


> Hi Lenny,
> how are you getting on with your winter project mate



Hi Trevor, still plodding on with it when I get time,I may put it through it's MOT in the new year.

All the best..Lenny


----------



## Trevor (Dec 24, 2007)

lenny said:


> Hi Trevor, still plodding on with it when I get time,I may put it through it's MOT in the new year.
> 
> All the best..Lenny



Hey Lenny,
Good luck, by the way you make a nice brew mate


----------

